# toshiba satellite L350-170 restore disc



## babs100 (Apr 13, 2009)

hi, can anyone please help me. i need a toshiba satellite L350-170 restore disc for my daughters lap-top, as she never made one when she bought it. it will not turn on properly maybe because of a virus, so i thought if we restored it, it may work. thanks, barbara driscoll


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi and welcome to tsf i found this. Hold down the '0' (zero) key while pressing the power button, it will open a recovery wizard that will guide you through it. i will assume that means on booting up the comp if this does get you to the recovery area you should be able to restore your comp to factory settings you will however loose any files etc you had saved.also please make the recovery disc/discs when restored


----------



## babs100 (Apr 13, 2009)

hi, thanks for your reply. i tried what you said and it does go to windows error recovery. but i have tried all the options and it just freezes half way through the recovery process and i have to take the battery out to unfreeze it. i think i really need to try a recovery disc on it, don't you? thanks once again for your help, barbara


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Please refer to the document link below if you want to restore via recovery partition on HDD.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/1450434-post7.html


----------



## babs100 (Apr 13, 2009)

hi thanks for your reply. the lap-top will not turn on properly, it goes to windows recovery mode than freezes, so i really want a restore disc to try that. thanks anyway for trying to help


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I am sorry but I do not get it... why would you need a restore disc? 

IMO what you need is an XP Pro install CD (if you are using XP Pro) or an XP Home install CD (if you're on XP Home). With these, you can do a repair install of your XP installation (something that a restore disc or a recovery partition cannot do). 

A restore disc is an exact replica of the recovery partition. Either one can be used to restore your machine to factory settings but neither can do a repair. Neither one can fix a virus infection unless you reformat your machine and do a reinstall/system recovery.

But if you really need a recovery disc and you do not have one, you can create one if you can still boot into Windows. However if you cannot boot into Windows anymore, Toshiba customer service is just a phone call away. I believe you can buy recovery CDs from them.


----------



## babs100 (Apr 13, 2009)

hi, thanks for your reply. the lap-top is running vista, but i can't even boot into windows. it trys to recover from the windows error recovery page when i turn it on then freezes on step 2. so it looks like i will have to buy a restore disc from toshiba. i just thought someone might have one that they could copy, but thanks anyway, barbara


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

How about doing a repair of Vista. Steps here: http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/88009-advanced-boot-options.html

If you want you can create your Vista recovery CD. Steps here: http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/141820-create-recovery-disc.html. Read the article first on the link as to what the recovery CD is for.


----------



## babs100 (Apr 13, 2009)

hi thanks everyone for trying to help me but i got a restore disc off a friend and laptop is as good as new. thanks again


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi glad to hear your up and running again this time please make yourself a recovery disc you have seen for yourself how usefull it can be so it is worth the effort regards joeten


----------



## fantom013 (Jun 22, 2009)

babs100 said:


> hi thanks everyone for trying to help me but i got a restore disc off a friend and laptop is as good as new. thanks again


I am having a similar problem, my recovery partition has been corrupted and I had not created recovery discs.
Can I get a copy of yours?


----------



## fantom013 (Jun 22, 2009)

I am having a similar problem, my recovery partition has been corrupted and I had not created recovery discs.
Can I get a copy of yours?


----------

